# MC cable question



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Any code that prevents MC cable from entering a breaker panel that's below a grid ceiling? EMT through the ceiling tile is what it was originally done with and now I've got MC.

Is this a union thing and not backed by the NEC?

pc1


----------



## steveray (Dec 16, 2015)

Fine as long as it is properly supported...Doesn't look as nice as pipe....


----------



## north star (Dec 16, 2015)

*$ K $ K $*

PC,

There is a smooth sheathed type of MC cable available

for use,  rather than the typical corrugated type.........Also,

see Article 330 in the NEC for approved uses of MC type

cable.

*$ K $ K $*


----------



## Dennis (Dec 16, 2015)

Mc enters panels all day long in many places.  Think of a panel with nm cable entering it... MC is certainly safer so it is not an issue.


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 17, 2015)

Greetings

MC can be used much the same as EMT generally except for damp or wet locations. It's become real popular the last 15 years or so. In Texas it was outlawed locally most everywhere for a long time back in the old days but that has turned around. You still see where it's use is restricted for whips in smaller towns once in awhile now. Personally, I don't care for the stuff, but that's just me. I guess I'm kinda old fashioned. I like conduit, you know manly man pipe, pipe threaders and the like.

BSSTG


----------



## ICE (Dec 17, 2015)

II. Installation

330.10 Uses Permitted.

(A) General Uses. Type MC cable shall be permitted as

follows:

(1) For services, feeders, and branch circuits.

(2) For power, lighting, control, and signal circuits.

(3) Indoors or outdoors.

(4) Exposed or concealed.

(5) To be direct buried where identified for such use.

(6) In cable tray where identified for such use.

(7) In any raceway.

(8) As aerial cable on a messenger.

(9) In hazardous (classified) locations where specifically

permitted by other articles in this Code.

(10) In dry locations and embedded in plaster finish

on brick or other masonry except in damp or wet

locations.

(11) *In wet locations* where any of the following

conditions are met:

a. The metallic covering is impervious to moisture.

b. A moisture-impervious jacket is provided under

the metal covering.

c. The insulated conductors under the metallic

covering are listed for use in wet locations, and a

corrosion-resistant jacket is provided over the

metallic sheath.

(12) Where single-conductor cables are used, all phase

conductors and, where used, the grounded

conductor shall be grouped together to minimize

induced voltage on the sheath.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 18, 2015)

The only real problem I have found with MC in a commercial building is that you can't pull additional conductors when the space is remodeled.


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 18, 2015)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> The only real problem I have found with MC in a commercial building is that you can't pull additional conductors when the space is remodeled.


Yeppers, And if one goes bad, gets kinked or whatever, it's an awkward fix at best. We rewrote an ordinance a few years ago to allow it and I insisted it only be used for branch circuits, no feeders. The rewrite came at the request of a large store coming in, Dillard's if I remember right. They like all MC in their stores.

BS


----------

